# I hate you, "Web Sheriff."



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

I've been discovering lots of non-classical music I like lately, thanks to my housemates, and I'm finding that I like Bob Dylan. I started watching this youtube video this afternoon of him performing "A hard rain's a-gonna fall" back in the sixties, when he was young and beautiful. And then my housemates got home and I paused the video with the intention of returning to it. But when I did return to it and pressed play, I got the following message: "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Web Sheriff." So. That was a little infuriating. As irritated as I am, though, I don't really want to have a debate about copyright and stuff, I made this thread because
1. I wanted to vent and
2. I was wondering if anybody knew of a source (web database, something I can check out from a library, etc.) where I can watch old videos of Bob Dylan performing, particularly this song.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Well Meaghan, its the world of newer music with performances by the original artist. Things are more tightly monitored, I guess. Although I've listened to Rolling Stones songs and all manner of music from that era on youtube and such a thing has never come up. Videos probably more so than audio from studio and live recordings. Curious though, I'd never heard of "web sheriff." Reminds me of the "BESS" days on middle school computers.

You could give the library a go, and even see if there are even inter-library loans? Other than that, I know very little.

P.S.

Congrats on first thread in a while


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> I've been discovering lots of non-classical music I like lately, thanks to my housemates, and I'm finding that I like Bob Dylan. I started watching this youtube video this afternoon of him performing "A hard rain's a-gonna fall" back in the sixties, when he was young and beautiful. And then my housemates got home and I paused the video with the intention of returning to it. But when I did return to it and pressed play, I got the following message: "This video is no longer available due to a copyright claim by Web Sheriff." So. That was a little infuriating. As irritated as I am, though, I don't really want to have a debate about copyright and stuff, I made this thread because
> 1. I wanted to vent and
> 2. I was wondering if anybody knew of a source (web database, something I can check out from a library, etc.) where I can watch old videos of Bob Dylan performing, particularly this song.


Web Sheriff, eh? Hah.

"A Hard Rain..." was a big seller on 45s and LPs, so there must be lots of those available - and a lot of his stuff is on CDs. For video, if you can't find it at a library, look at amazon.com and gemm.com.

I remember that music 'first hand', from back in the day when those folks thought they were going to change the world. Never did figure out how they figured that was going to get done.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Great to hear you're discovering Bobby D! Songs to look out for:

Mama, You've Been On My Mind
To Ramona
Positively Fourth Street
Desolation Row
Don't Think Twice, It's All Right
Stonewalls and Steelbars
One More Cup of Coffee
Señor

ok,...I could go on forever. Daing them Sheriffs!


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

I'm still waitin fer, "How can I miss you when you won't go away?" 


and 


"Take your tongue outta my mouth, I'm kissing you goodbye."


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Great to hear you're discovering Bobby D! Songs to look out for:
> 
> Mama, You've Been On My Mind
> To Ramona
> ...


Don't Think Twice is one I've loved for a long time, since before I started actually listening to Dylan. So beautiful! I'm learning guitar now, as a matter of fact, and can sort of play it. "Sort of," because I do it wrong - I strum instead of picking because I don't really have the hang of picking yet. But the chords are right, and I can sing it passably.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Meaghan said:


> Don't Think Twice is one I've loved for a long time, since before I started actually listening to Dylan. So beautiful! I'm learning guitar now, as a matter of fact, and can sort of play it. "Sort of," because I do it wrong - I strum instead of picking because I don't really have the hang of picking yet. But the chords are right, and I can sing it passably.


If you are going to sing to/with it, flat-picking will do fine. You already read music, so all you need is the string/fret/note relationship, right? The chords you are strumming incorporate some of those notes, right? You don't have to pick out the melody anyway, your voice is doing that, so you can pick a note that harmonizes with your voice, right?

[All of those 'rights' are there because I'm guessing all that stuff; I don't know beans about it. It's called 'stream of consciousness'...right?]


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Meaghan said:


> Don't Think Twice is one I've loved for a long time, since before I started actually listening to Dylan. So beautiful! I'm learning guitar now, as a matter of fact, and can sort of play it. "Sort of," because I do it wrong - I strum instead of picking because I don't really have the hang of picking yet. But the chords are right, and I can sing it passably.


Please pm for any and I mean any tips you may need concerning steel string acoustic.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

Hilltroll72 said:


> If you are going to sing to/with it, flat-picking will do fine. You already read music, so all you need is the string/fret/note relationship, right? The chords you are strumming incorporate some of those notes, right? You don't have to pick out the melody anyway, your voice is doing that, so you can pick a note that harmonizes with your voice, right?
> 
> [All of those 'rights' are there because I'm guessing all that stuff; I don't know beans about it. It's called 'stream of consciousness'...right?]


This sounds... correct to me... But I'm still very much a guitar beginner (though I do have calluses now! I'm so proud! ), so I don't know very much. I want to learn the actual picking pattern (or whatever you call it) that Dylan uses on _Freewheelin'_, but I think it may be a little advanced for me right now. Eventually.


----------



## Meaghan (Jul 31, 2010)

kv466 said:


> Please pm for any and I mean any tips you may need concerning steel string acoustic.


I may take you up on that! My housemate (whose guitar I borrow) got me started, but I've become self-conscious about pestering him every time I have a question. The internet has been useful; when I want to learn a particular song, I can usually find the chords online, and my dad taught me how to do a travis pick over Skype.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Web Sheriff, eh? Hah.
> 
> "A Hard Rain..." was a big seller on 45s and LPs, so there must be lots of those available - and a lot of his stuff is on CDs. For video, if you can't find it at a library, look at amazon.com and gemm.com.
> 
> I remember that music 'first hand', from back in the day when those folks thought they were going to change the world. Never did figure out how they figured that was going to get done.


We were all so young and very foolish in them days! :scold:


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Doesn't it make you so sad when that happens?


----------

